# Cropping photos



## Conanian (Mar 27, 2015)

I recently cropped a photo in photoshop that was in Landscape format into a Portrait format, because I submit photos to my work, they require images to be in reasonably high resolution

How do I crop images from Landscape to Portrait and yet keep a reasonable high resolution and in the same photo natural constraint using Lightroom?


----------



## acquacow (Mar 27, 2015)

In Develop mode, when you type R to open the crop tool, or click on it's icon... you can grab a corner of the crop reticule that shows up and drag it into a landscape crop vs portrait...

You can adjust aspect ratio/etc in the tool pallet for the crop tool.

The end resolution is set in your export settings when you save the file to another format.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Mar 28, 2015)

When the crop rectangle is active, Lightroom has a useful shortcut for changing the orientation. Just press the X key.

Losing pixels is unavoidable when going from landscape to portrait or the other way around, because the new orientation must crop out so much of the original image. Beyond that, Lightroom won't reduce the resolution or remove any pixels unless you have asked it to in the Export Settings.


----------



## Conanian (Mar 28, 2015)

Conrad Chavez said:


> When the crop rectangle is active, Lightroom has a useful shortcut for changing the orientation. Just press the X key.
> 
> Losing pixels is unavoidable when going from landscape to portrait or the other way around, because the new orientation must crop out so much of the original image. Beyond that, Lightroom won't reduce the resolution or remove any pixels unless you have asked it to in the Export Settings.



X for rejecting photos??

Oh I see what you mean, press the X key when in crop mode, thanks


----------

